# Stop eating hair!



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Draco is obsessed with eating his hair trimmings on the grooming table! He eats it up almost as fast as I shave it off! Ugg! Any way to stop this?


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I have a habit of blowing the hair off the table constantly, but you can try spraying the bitter sprays on the grooming table, since his tongue/lips are bound to come in contact with it at some point.

Cairo likes to eat his own hair too, any anything else on the floor; lint, paper bits, fuzz, my hair (makes an interesting poop.)


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Sugarfoot likes to eat his own hair...and it's still attached to his ear! :afraid:


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

Ugh, it's so frustrating! I always have to stop him cuz whenever he tries to poop it out, it gets stuck and I end up plucking it from his butt.... Not something I like to do. I just clear the table after almost every shave/snip


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Wow, funny that this is posted because just today Lily ate the hair I pulled out of the comb as I was combing her! Gobbled it right down before I could stop her or grab it out of her mouth. Very strange habit I think. Never had a dog do this. I will have to be more careful now that I know she does this, but I was wondering if it can harm her? Could it become an obstruction in her stomach/intestines?


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Lily's-Mom said:


> Wow, funny that this is posted because just today Lily ate the hair I pulled out of the comb as I was combing her! Gobbled it right down before I could stop her or grab it out of her mouth. Very strange habit I think. Never had a dog do this. I will have to be more careful now that I know she does this, but I was wondering if it can harm her? Could it become an obstruction in her stomach/intestines?


I don't think so but you might have to help her out a bit when she is trying to poop it out, as mentioned in the above post. Elsewhere on this forum there is a very funny thread about things our dogs have eaten. My dogs also eat hair once in a while but they usually choose far more disgusting things to eat...they are the MOST food driven dogs I've ever known and I thought that distinction belonged to the pit bull I had before these two! But nope, these two will eat anything, including my Weigala shrub which has been puppy pruned down from 4 feet high to 2 feet high


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

now I want to find that thread! haha


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Kai does this. He was obsessed and would eat his hari as it was falling from his TK. 

I just started using the noose/collar that came with the grooming table to keep him from bending his neack down. 

Once before I noticed he had eated a lot of hair of the floor when I put him down. Bad move on my part :angry:


----------



## Daphne ♡ (Dec 7, 2021)

My puppy does this. She will try her hardest to lick her fallen hairs as soon as I shave them clean off! Will be needing those suction hose attachments in the future.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Daphne ♡ said:


> My puppy does this. She will try her hardest to lick her fallen hairs as soon as I shave them clean off! Will be needing those suction hose attachments in the future.


Hi, Daphne! You’ve landed in a very old thread, with members who are no longer active on Poodle Forum. Here’s a more recent discussion of this topic: Brodie try’s to eat his hair while I’m grooming

You can also head over to Member Introductions to introduce yourself and your puppy. Welcome!


----------

